# Stopping Synthroid for Scan?!?!



## butterfly

Hi everyone,

I haven't been here in a while, but I'm hoping for some input and suggestions.

I had completion thyroidectomy on May 19th, and another papillary microcarcinoma was found. (I had two papillary microcarcinomas with the first lobectomy in July 2010). Because it was so small, and because I have Advanced Sjogren's, my new endocrinologist (through the cancer center) recommended against RAI, and I was very glad about that. I'm a teacher, and I was afraid my career would be over if I had RAI because of the damage to my salivary glands, and she agreed it was a likely possibility.

However, because all the cancer was invasive, although small, she wants me to stop taking Synthroid for a month, beginning July 15th, go for labs on August 11th, then have a full body radioactive thyroid scan on August 17th. She said this will show if any thyroid cancer cells have spread beyond the thyroid.

My HUGE concern is being off Synthroid for a month. She said I'll feel like crap, but they need to do it for the scan. I don't want to go through it, the only way I made it through a REALLY awful school year was to hold the thought that this summer I'll be cancer free and healthy and able to enjoy life again, but I also don't want to find out later the cancer has spread. I just found out that one of my former colleagues died from cancer this morning (lung and brain cancer, but still....)

So, have any of you had this full body scan? Was the month off Synthroid as horrible as I expect it to be? How did you get through it? Is there anything that makes it more bearable?

I also read online that there's some medication you can take before the scan if you did not stop Synthroid. Did any of you take it? Are the risks greater than the risk of being off Synthroid?

Unfortunately, my endocrinologist is out of the country for the month of July, and I called my PCP today, and he said he never heard of a thyroid cancer patient going off Synthroid, and if I do I will feel totally crappy, but suggested I call the cancer center and ask to speak to one of the other endocrinologists. I can't do that until Monday, and I know no one here is a doctor, just looking for personal experiences.

Thank you so much for any input you have,
Cheryl


----------



## Tocra

Your concern is justified because how would we even do basic tasks, let alone think properly. I don't know about you, but I do not function. I can barely hold a conversation off synthroid. I would have to take disability if I were to go off for a month.

But yeah, I'm in the same boat but my endo said there is a drug you can take where you do not have to stop synthroid. The drug apparently is rare. I am holding off though until I read all about it. I can't remember the name off hand. You should ask about that option. My endo said ok and we'd do it when I'm ready. I just want to do the proper research and see what it's all about first.


----------



## Andros

butterfly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been here in a while, but I'm hoping for some input and suggestions.
> 
> I had completion thyroidectomy on May 19th, and another papillary microcarcinoma was found. (I had two papillary microcarcinomas with the first lobectomy in July 2010). Because it was so small, and because I have Advanced Sjogren's, my new endocrinologist (through the cancer center) recommended against RAI, and I was very glad about that. I'm a teacher, and I was afraid my career would be over if I had RAI because of the damage to my salivary glands, and she agreed it was a likely possibility.
> 
> However, because all the cancer was invasive, although small, she wants me to stop taking Synthroid for a month, beginning July 15th, go for labs on August 11th, then have a full body radioactive thyroid scan on August 17th. She said this will show if any thyroid cancer cells have spread beyond the thyroid.
> 
> My HUGE concern is being off Synthroid for a month. She said I'll feel like crap, but they need to do it for the scan. I don't want to go through it, the only way I made it through a REALLY awful school year was to hold the thought that this summer I'll be cancer free and healthy and able to enjoy life again, but I also don't want to find out later the cancer has spread. I just found out that one of my former colleagues died from cancer this morning (lung and brain cancer, but still....)
> 
> So, have any of you had this full body scan? Was the month off Synthroid as horrible as I expect it to be? How did you get through it? Is there anything that makes it more bearable?
> 
> I also read online that there's some medication you can take before the scan if you did not stop Synthroid. Did any of you take it? Are the risks greater than the risk of being off Synthroid?
> 
> Unfortunately, my endocrinologist is out of the country for the month of July, and I called my PCP today, and he said he never heard of a thyroid cancer patient going off Synthroid, and if I do I will feel totally crappy, but suggested I call the cancer center and ask to speak to one of the other endocrinologists. I can't do that until Monday, and I know no one here is a doctor, just looking for personal experiences.
> 
> Thank you so much for any input you have,
> Cheryl


Hi there Cheryl. It is so good to see you again!! There is no earthly reason why the doctor cannot Rx Cytomel, 5 mcg. (T3) just to see you through this and you would have to stop that about 7 days prior to your scan.

That is my input! For what it is worth! LOL!!

You do have to stop the Synthroid other wise if there is thyroid tissue anywhere else, it won't uptake as well. Ectopic thyroid could be anywhere by the way.

I am glad you are having the scan!


----------



## katbid23

I did not have to go hypo prior to RAI. I had two thyroxin(sp) shots prior to the RAI. I would hate to have to go hypo.

Take care and good luck


----------

